# TiVo HD 1TB upgraded and lifetime service $437



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

I've had this for over a year and it works great, just going to Premiere unit.
Comes with remote, manual,cables and box. $437 shipped to lower 48.


Over 140 positive feedback on Ebay.


----------



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

One and only bump.

Also price now $413.00 shipped.


----------

